# Practice Exams Score vs. Actual



## TWJ PE (Apr 4, 2016)

I've taken several practice exams (NCEES, Spin-up, Complex Imaginary) and I am averaging around 6 questions missed per session (12 total).

From others folks experience based on their practice exams and taking the PE, what does this translate to?

Thank you.


----------



## mcordivari (Apr 5, 2016)

My overall total score last April was within 2 points of my practice exam that I took this winter.  I'd say it's pretty accurate.  I only wish I was you and missed 6 questions per session.  Try missing half of them!


----------



## mcordivari (Apr 5, 2016)

Also, the practice exam material was nearly identical to what I saw on the test.


----------



## jmooney5115 (Apr 6, 2016)

mcordivari said:


> Also, the practice exam material was nearly identical to what I saw on the test.


What practice exam material did you use? I have the Complex Imaginary, NCEES, Camara, and Kaplan exams. The Kaplan is very difficult compared to the others.


----------



## nukem2k5 (Jun 8, 2016)

mcordivari said:


> Also, the practice exam material was nearly identical to what I saw on the test.


Looking to unload any of your practice material?


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 8, 2016)

nukem2k5 said:


> Looking to unload any of your practice material?


Yes - PM sent.


----------



## jijir83 (Jun 8, 2016)

How do you guys figure what practice translates to in real test unless you get your score like Texas does or failed?

I took the test this April. I consistently missed 4 to 6 questions out of 40 on the NCEES AM and geotech practice tests from 2011 to 2014. Those were the only ones I had from them. The other practice material was much harder to practice and harder than the test. Still would miss 4 to 8 questions per session.

Anyway, for NCEES practice, that averages to 85%. I passed the test and all we know is that the cutoff was above 70%. So, in real life, I could have passed missing 23 questions or just the 3 that I know for sure that I got wrong. We'll never know.

My goal was to do better than 75% on practice. So I suppose that you're on the right track to be above the cutoff and pass without issue. Make sure you're covering any topic that is not in those tests so you don't get a nasty surprise.

What's your discipline?

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------

